# Prof of insurance



## Crishelle228 (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a rental car through Hertz for theDriver program. What do I upload for proof of insurance when I only have the rental agreement?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Hertz demanded proof of insurance before renting to me 

Any insurance agent will be happy to write you a policy, even with a rental car.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Crishelle228 said:


> I have a rental car through Hertz for theDriver program. What do I upload for proof of insurance when I only have the rental agreement?


Your proof of insurance should be on your rental agreement long white paper (if purchased)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

When I was renting through Uber's deal with Enterprise, I didn't have to upload anything about the car. Enterprise took care of it for me. Hertz doesn't do that?


----------

